# destiny



## agricola (Feb 18, 2013)

the marketing campaign started a few days ago for this:



http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-02/18/bungie-destiny
http://www.destinythegame.com/uk/en/info

A disappointing lack of actual details about it thus far, though if Bungie are really backing it to the extent that they are then it could be amazing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 18, 2013)

"Representatives from both Bungie and Activision gave vague answers when Wired pressed for further details, often stating that they "were not ready" to discuss specifics. Whether that means those things are still being kept from the press, or whether they have not yet been determined by the development team, was unclear."

But we know what the answer is.

Actually, it doesn't necessarily mean they don't know - they could have decided on something really fucking stupid and therefore logically want to keep it from the press.


----------



## agricola (Feb 18, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "Representatives from both Bungie and Activision gave vague answers when Wired pressed for further details, often stating that they "were not ready" to discuss specifics. Whether that means those things are still being kept from the press, or whether they have not yet been determined by the development team, was unclear."
> 
> But we know what the answer is.
> 
> Actually, it doesn't necessarily mean they don't know - they could have decided on something really fucking stupid and therefore logically want to keep it from the press.


 
TBH I would rather not have known about many of the details of the upcoming Elder Scrolls Online in advance - at least this way you get to feel temporarily hopeful that someone might actually go against the trend, rather than just annoyed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2013)

They're all a little bit full of themselves, aren't they?

I like the idea of a world that changes a little bit outside of their control.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't get it.  What's new?  Lots of "persistent worlds" already...


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2013)

Destiny won game of the show at Gamescom. Looks a lot like Borderlands which is a good thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got my code for Alpha access on PS4!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


>



So what's it like? Everything they show makes me think...meh, they can't do anything that doesn't look like Halo.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

Not sure what to make of this.

On one hand the premise sounds really interesting.

On the other hand the gameplay looks fundementally pedestrian.

I have never liked Halo for the same reason. It's just bland. I also hate multiplayer playlists. Just let me pick what mode I want top play.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2014)

I think Bungie are amazing, Halo CE, Halo 3, and Reach were all amazing....so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt.

The thing that put me off this week was the poor man's Guilty Spark 343 they revealed in the video, and those solid looking enemies that are like a poor man'r Brute (and they weren't very good to begin with). I mean ffs, they wanted to move away from Halo...yet made a game incredibly similar in tone style.

Let's wait and see though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> So what's it like? Everything they show makes me think...meh, they can't do anything that doesn't look like Halo.



It feels like a mashup of Halo and Phanstasy Star (the first one on the Dreamcast). It's all a bit floaty and pretty looking with some nice explore end kill missions but yeah nothing mind blowing as yet...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2014)

Did anyone else get in on the Alpha?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a lot of excitement about this is there. I'm surprised really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a bit mixed, plenty of people loved it...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a bit mixed, plenty of people loved it...



The hardcore will probably snap it up and it will have an amazing launch....but this feels like another Titanfall, not the next CoD.

Wonder what it's like on last-gen, and if it's worth getting for PS3?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2014)

IIs there an open beta for this on PS3?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> The hardcore will probably snap it up and it will have an amazing launch....but this feels like another Titanfall, not the next CoD.
> 
> Wonder what it's like on last-gen, and if it's worth getting for PS3?



Not played Titanfall so not sure of the reference. It reminded me of Halo and Phantasy Star Online...on balance will probably get but not sure this is a preorder must have.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2014)

So, the amazing looking $150 Ghost edition is £150 and exclusive to Game. Money grabbing bastards.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 10, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a bit mixed, plenty of people loved it...


i watched an alpha gameplay video and it looked very pedestrian. Three classes each with a rather dull ability. Might as well stick with CoD.

GAME are wankers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 11, 2014)

I might preorder from Amazon (then cancel it) just to get the beta code. PlayStation get a week's worth of beta, while Xbox owners get a paltry 3 days. Seems hardly worth the effort.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I might preorder from Amazon (then cancel it) just to get the beta code. PlayStation get a week's worth of beta, while Xbox owners get a paltry 3 days. Seems hardly worth the effort.



If you do can I have one of your codes?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 12, 2014)

you have to preorder to get in the beta?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> you have to preorder to get in the beta?



Yep. But if you do it on Amazon, you can get the code then cancel. I hope so anyway.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2014)

Just to confirm, I pre-ordered on Amazon UK and got the beta code in an email. I put that in on the Destiny website and it worked. I then cancelled my pre-order on Amazon without issue 

Can't do anything til 17th now according to the Bungie site. I get three codes, but they are all for EU PS3, so I'll probably have a couple of spare codes on the 17th.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 12, 2014)

ill give it a miss then. I'm not that bothered about the 360 version. They are clearly going to focus on the new gen versions.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> ill give it a miss then. I'm not that bothered about the 360 version. They are clearly going to focus on the new gen versions.



You can just cancel your Amazon pre-order, takes less than a minute. Failing that, there are 3 codes per customer from Bungie, so there are going to be tens of thousands of spare codes floating about from the 17th.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just to confirm, I pre-ordered on Amazon UK and got the beta code in an email. I put that in on the Destiny website and it worked. I then cancelled my pre-order on Amazon without issue
> 
> Can't do anything til 17th now according to the Bungie site. I get three codes, but they are all for EU PS3, so I'll probably have a couple of spare codes on the 17th.



They're for PS3??


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They're for PS3??



Yep. Not taken the leap to PS4 yet. There will be plenty of PS4 codes about though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> You can just cancel your Amazon pre-order, takes less than a minute. Failing that, there are 3 codes per customer from Bungie, so there are going to be tens of thousands of spare codes floating about from the 17th.


I'm sure, I just can't really be bothered on the 360


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 17, 2014)

Just payed an hour on the beta on PS3...it looks so rough. Worse than I expected, several shades worse than Halo Reach on 360, which is what...4 years old.

I am going to give it some time though, to give the gameplay a fair chance.

Initial views are...would rather be playinxg Halo, or FfXIV on PS3, or Mario Kart on Wii U. Let's see if I can be won over..


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 18, 2014)

Would like to hear about the 360 version.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Would like to hear about the 360 version.



Beta on 360 starts on Monday I believe.


----------



## tiki (Jul 19, 2014)

I've got two beta codes if anyone want them. They have to be for the PS4 though.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm really enjoying it. looks great on the PS4.


----------



## tiki (Jul 21, 2014)

Really looking forward to full release. Art style reminds me of Mass Effect. 

Also have a code for PS3 too if anyone wants one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2014)

It's been great fun on the PS4! Now got it on pre-order too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a pass from me. It sounds like Halo, and feels like Halo, but it's not Halo.The social MMO bits are just super-lite too, so if I want some of that I'll just play another MMO.This is just my opinion beccause I've played and loved all the Halo games to the point where I don't want any more. Also, I didn't like Mass Effect, so the setting does nothing for me personally.

In fact, this feeling is confirming what I've been thinking about for a few weeks now...for the first time in a decade I am bored with consoles, and will be getting a gaming PC instead of a new console this time.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 23, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's a pass from me. It sounds like Halo, and feels like Halo, but it's not Halo.The social MMO bits are just super-lite too, so if I want some of that I'll just play another MMO.This is just my opinion beccause I've played and loved all the Halo games to the point where I don't want any more. Also, I didn't like Mass Effect, so the setting does nothing for me personally.
> 
> In fact, this feeling is confirming what I've been thinking about for a few weeks now...for the first time in a decade I am bored with consoles, and will be getting a gaming PC instead of a new console this time.


I feel the same just playing Watch Dogs recently. It's not bad at all, but far from greatness and the driving is horrificaly bad.

Mass Effect had a great setting, but the gameplay - like so many games - is wasted on an attempt at making a movie.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's a pass from me. It sounds like Halo, and feels like Halo, but it's not Halo.The social MMO bits are just super-lite too, so if I want some of that I'll just play another MMO.This is just my opinion beccause I've played and loved all the Halo games to the point where I don't want any more. Also, I didn't like Mass Effect, so the setting does nothing for me personally.
> 
> In fact, this feeling is confirming what I've been thinking about for a few weeks now...for the first time in a decade I am bored with consoles, and will be getting a gaming PC instead of a new console this time.



And on this PC you'll play Civ 16 and Battlefield 28...you don't sound bored of consoles mate you sound jaded with gaming.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 23, 2014)

I am really harsh on this game cos I miss the Chief and Cortana 

Actually, the graphics on PS3 aren't as bad as I made out, they are pretty good for an old machine. Just been playing it on a mate's Xbox One, and even thou the res is much better, PS3 actually holds up well. Going to give it a few more hours...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 23, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And on this PC you'll play Civ 16 and Battlefield 28...you don't sound bored of consoles mate you sound jaded with gaming.



No, I will be playing FFXIV and games like Shovel Knight. I'm not jaded with gaming...I had great fun at Manchester Comic Con at the weekend, all on PC...including having a go on an Occulus Rift. I need a change that's all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, unlocked the Crucible and ended up playing until way past by bedtime. The moon map is pretty cool! There's hope yet


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2014)

Umm...okay. can I change my mind about this? 

Played quite a bit the last couple of nights, I'm a level 7. 


I think the turning point was playing with headphones and haveing a great 30 minute 'Strike'.

Sold!


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 25, 2014)

Downloading Xbone Beta now...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a heads-up, the beta is open for everyone now. You no longer need a pre-order code.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 25, 2014)

So what class/kit have people gone for? I've chosen the robot thing as a Warlock, primary weapon as the semi-auto rifle and my specialist as the shotgun (to be exchanged for a pistol ASAP, want to be a sort of gunslinger type chappy). How are people finding server connections? I've lost connection a few times now but managed to play for a solid 50 mins this afternoon.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

I see this is freely available on the 360 marketplace (the demo that is )

Is it likely to end before I finish downloading all 5 gigs?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2014)

it's rather halo....


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, having been very dismissive of this, been playing it on 360 for the last hour and I am fucking IN.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

Got the 360 beta, hope there's sneough beta content to see me through tomorrow as Sunday's are lazy.

So far, having just me the guy who sounds like Bill Nighy and reached level 3, I think it's pretty cool. The 360 graphics are more than adequate IMO and if graphics are the only thing that separates the game acorss the generations then I'm happy with that. The setting is intriguing and there's been a real dearth of decent space opera/SF on the consoles. Mass Effect has been the only game. 

Gameplay is pretty straightforward FPS stuff. Enemy AI is simliar to Halo. I don't see any major issues.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's rather halo....


More CoD than halo; you can aim down sights for one thing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 26, 2014)

Let's go to the moon! For the next 2 hours you get a special banner, and can go to the moon. Let's go!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

Does this end tomorrow or Monday?

The gunplay is quite good. Bit confusing in places, but the pacing, as an MMO, is quite good. That cosmodrome area gets massively hard when the ship appears and drops a giant battle droid thing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Does this end tomorrow or Monday?
> 
> The gunplay is quite good. Bit confusing in places, but the pacing, as an MMO, is quite good. That cosmodrome area gets massively hard when the ship appears and drops a giant battle droid thing.



27th. Bungie have said (yesterday, in their weekly blog) it could go on longer tho...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> 27th. Bungie have said (yesterday, in their weekly blog) it could go on longer tho...


So i can't play tomorrow?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So i can't play tomorrow?



Maybe! My feeling is yes you will, maybe for the next day or two.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 26, 2014)

Done the moon mission, short and sweet. This beta has completely won me over. I have that feeling only Bungie games give. Will be there on September 9th!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 27, 2014)

If I can't afford a fancy pants new console I might suffer a trip to the smug emporium that is Game to get this, but I wonder if it, as an fps, had enough to keep it going long term. It is fun though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 27, 2014)

Is the full game going to feature other planets or is it mainly post apocalyptic earth?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 27, 2014)

The beta was fun: gets repetitive though. No chance this will have long term appeal like an mmo since there's only 20 levels and the classes are mucht he same.

PvP is a joke. Completely borken.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2014)

Halo 2.0


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is the full game going to feature other planets or is it mainly post apocalyptic earth?



The beta had 3 areas..Earth, Venus, the Moon. The full game has more (Mars for starters).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 28, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> The beta had 3 areas..Earth, Venus, the Moon. The full game has more (Mars for starters).


We're leaving for Venus, because maybe they've seen us!


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 28, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Halo 2.0


That's what worries me, it'll all smscks og Watchdogs, ie, months of hype, a couple of indiffrrent reviews and then we're all looking at each other (well our words) thinking...'well, that was a let down.'

(That's what your mum said!)


----------



## yield (Jul 29, 2014)

I managed to play the open beta on ps3 for a few hours, got a titan up to level 4 and I liked it.

The user interface was a bit clunky but the game had a nice feel to it.

Reminded me of Halo, Mass Effect, Borderlands and a little bit of Diablo in a good way.

I'll probably get it at launch. I'd like a ps4 but can't afford one right now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 29, 2014)

yield said:


> I managed to play the open beta on ps3 for a few hours, got a titan up to level 4 and I liked it.
> 
> The user interface was a bit clunky but the game had a nice feel to it.
> 
> ...



I'm on PS3 too. Having played it on Xbox One for a few hours, I'd say that PS3 is more than fine to play it on. I'm not saying a resolution upgrade wouldn't be nice, but it looks great and plays exactly the same on last gen. It's not a PS3/Xbox One 'system seller' by any means, I'm still waiting for the game that will force me part with the cash.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed the beta, had some great fucking evens raiding with friends and just loved also noodling about playing the smaller missions. The Moon was great and looked amazing! Crucible is good fun but boy do I need to brush up on my deathmatch skillz! 

Pre-ordered and looking forward till September 9th!


----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm on PS3 too. Having played it on Xbox One for a few hours, I'd say that PS3 is more than fine to play it on. I'm not saying a resolution upgrade wouldn't be nice, but it looks great and plays exactly the same on last gen. It's not a PS3/Xbox One 'system seller' by any means, I'm still waiting for the game that will force me part with the cash.


Great thanks for that. mwgdrwg would you like a game when it comes out on ps3?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2014)

yield said:


> Great thanks for that. mwgdrwg would you like a game when it comes out on ps3?



PM'd.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2014)

Urban 75 Destiny Clan is go...

http://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/163969

Open for players on all platforms, sign up today, Guardians!


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 2, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Urban 75 Destiny Clan is go...
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/163969
> 
> Open for players on all platforms, sign up today, Guardians!


Requested to join! Xbone for me


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 2, 2014)

So this is likely a dumb question so forgive me, so can we actually play cross-platform? I'm assuming not, but had to ask


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 2, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> So this is likely a dumb question so forgive me, so can we actually play cross-platform? I'm assuming not, but had to ask


Fraid not


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Requested to join! Xbone for me



Added!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> So this is likely a dumb question so forgive me, so can we actually play cross-platform? I'm assuming not, but had to ask



Unfortunately not. Join the clan, hopefully we'll have members from all platforms


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 12, 2014)

4 weeks today!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 13, 2014)

That clock on my digital pre-order just teases man...cannot fucking wait!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone else in a gaming limbo? I've tried to play other games, but I just keep thinking "I wish Destiny was out".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2014)

I've got The Last Of Us Remastered sitting there waiting for, just been too busy with work the past two weeks to play the damn thing..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2014)

So level 30 cap after all...


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 28, 2014)

Looking forward to this. Haven't even turned my PS4 on for nearly a month now.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 29, 2014)

The multiplayer was dreadful in the beta.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 30, 2014)

you can get Halo 2.0 cheap on the Xbone here

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/des...ownload-30-50-change-region-hong-kong-1988583


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2014)

Less than a week to go!


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2014)

yield said:


> Great thanks for that. mwgdrwg would you like a game when it comes out on ps3?


 
I'll be getting it on PS3 on Monday. Are your user names on the PSN thread?


----------



## yield (Sep 4, 2014)

bmd said:


> I'll be getting it on PS3 on Monday. Are your user names on the PSN thread?


Yes it's madeofstars. I don't finish nights shifts till tuesday though.


mwgdrwg said:


> Urban 75 Destiny Clan is go...
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/163969
> 
> Open for players on all platforms, sign up today, Guardians!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes...there is an U75 clan, bmd, and the more the merrier! Bungie.net seem to have disabled some of the clan functionality on the website this week though, but hopefully they will have it all working by Tuesday.

I'm on PS3 and my PSN ID is in the thread.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 5, 2014)

Excellent use of Led Zeppelin 

You know, this might be the thing that pushes me into getting that 2nd hand ps3 I was talking about, just so I can play with you lot!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The multiplayer was dreadful in the beta.



Whatever, frankly. That won't be the reason I buy it, literally couldn't care less about pvp


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not going to get this right away. Don't fancy paying £45 + £6 a month for a game.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm not going to get this right away. Don't fancy paying £45 + £6 a month for a game.



£6 a month?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> £6 a month?


xbox live costs.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> xbox live costs.



Whut? I thought Xbox Live was only £40 a year, and that you could usually get a year's sub for £25 on ebay?


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Excellent use of Led Zeppelin
> 
> You know, this might be the thing that pushes me into getting that 2nd hand ps3 I was talking about, just so I can play with you lot!


 
Just got a 160GB PS3 Slim for £75 off eBay last week. Do it!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 5, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Whut? I thought Xbox Live was only £40 a year, and that you could usually get a year's sub for £25 on ebay?



Exactly that!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> Just got a 160GB PS3 Slim for £75 off eBay last week. Do it!



Unfortunately, I'm away on my hols for the next week, but fuck it, will do it when I get back  Then I'll have to run around like a mad bastard catching up with you all


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Exactly that!


thats if you want xbl for a year. i dont see destiny lasting thsat long.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm away on my hols for the next week, but fuck it, will do it when I get back  Then I'll have to run around like a mad bastard catching up with you all


 
Yeah!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

What class is everyone going to go for?

I'm going to be a Warlock


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

Have they rescinded the idea that only ppl on your friends list can join you in the big end game raid?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Have they rescinded the idea that only ppl on your friends list can join you in the big end game raid?



No.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> No.


Shame, I think that's a mistake.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Have they rescinded the idea that only ppl on your friends list can join you in the big end game raid?


 
It's all really shit now and massively more expensive than was first thought. It's only 320p graphics with 8 bit sound and multiplayer is just you and a robot monkey. Save your money.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Shame, I think that's a mistake.



We'll have to see how it pans out. I can't really see 6-man hours long raids with randoms really working, but I agree that organising raids will reqiore effort.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Nothing can stop the hype train! CHOO CHOOOOOO!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> We'll have to see how it pans out. I can't really see 6-man hours long raids with randoms really working, but I agree that organising raids will reqiore effort.


It may not, but then i'm not sure i have it in me to play through hours long missions in any game anymore.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It may not, but then i'm not sure i have it in me to play through hours long missions in any game anymore.



That's the beauty of Destiny, there's plenty of other things to do. Story missions, strikes, crucible, iron banner, explore mode missions etc etc.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2014)

Shit, I have to cancel my pre-order. Had far too much money fly from my account already. Going to have to wait until October


----------



## yield (Sep 5, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Shit, I have to cancel my pre-order. Had far too much money fly from my account already. Going to have to wait until October


Know how you feel. Spent so much at the festival last weekend. 

Hopefully I'll spend less money on booze though if I get properly distracted by this. 


mwgdrwg said:


> What class is everyone going to go for?
> 
> I'm going to be a Warlock


Titan probably. I prefer to tank.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> That's the beauty of Destiny, there's plenty of other things to do. Story missions, strikes, crucible, iron banner, explore mode missions etc etc.


I enjoyed the beta very much, but I think this is hyperbole somewhat. It's a fps and the missions are really just...fps missions. There isn't going to be that much to do at all unless you are really hooked on phat l00t.

i'm happy to wait for good in depth reviews. I'm not paying at least £70 to play a game. I think the gaming industry frankly is on its arse creatively.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm definitely going as a Titan. 

Not just because of my name


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone getting this on last gen should go digital, as you get current gen for free (inc expansions). I'm getting the digital guardian edition for PS3 for £80. So that's the game, both expansions, for both systems! 

http://t.co/lKPY0UZshy


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Anyone getting this on last gen should go digital, as you get current gen for free (inc expansions). I'm getting the digital guardian edition for PS3 for £80. So that's the game, both expansions, for both systems!
> 
> http://t.co/lKPY0UZshy


Huh?

What's the point of that?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Huh?
> 
> What's the point of that?



I'm buying this digitally on PS3 this week. If I upgrade to PS4 any time in the future, I will get the game and expansion packs free of charge.

Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2014)

Less than 24 hrs to go! All pre-loaded and ready to go!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 8, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm buying this digitally on PS3 this week. If I upgrade to PS4 any time in the future, I will get the game and expansion packs free of charge.
> 
> Seems pretty clear to me.


If the psn pricing is comparable to xbl won't it be cheaper to buy conventionally?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If the psn pricing is comparable to xbl won't it be cheaper to buy conventionally?



No, you're getting 2 for the price of 1.

http://t.co/lKPY0UZshy


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 8, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> The digital version on PS3 (without expansions) is £50, free upgrade to PS4. Physical for PS3 is about £40, and about £45 on PS4.
> 
> You'd save £35 by getting both digitally for £50.


Why would you want both versions?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why would you want both versions?


Umm, if I upgrade to the PS4 anytime in the future I won't have to buy the PS4 versions of the game or the expansions.

It's pretty clear. Have you not had a coffee this morning?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 8, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Umm, if I upgrade to the PS4 anytime in the future I won't have to buy the PS4 versions of the game or the expansions.
> 
> It's pretty clear. Have you not had a coffee this morning?


i guess it depends at what future point you intend to buy a new machine.

It might be cheap second hand at that point, plus there are no expansions that i'm aware of. They always do this: buy your season pass now! Then you find out the DLC is a shitty load of nothing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> i guess it depends at what future point you intend to buy a new machine.
> 
> It might be cheap second hand at that point, plus there are no expansions that i'm aware of. They always do this: buy your season pass now! Then you find out the DLC is a shitty load of nothing.



Two major expansions have already been announced.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2014)

Played for a few hours this morning. Soooo good. Back to it now


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm a level 9 already!

It's not every day Bungie release a game is it, so a well spent day-off


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Would be nice if my internet connection didn't keep dropping every 10 minutes. Funny, did this with the Beta too... only with Destiny. Curious and curiouser.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2014)

Should of bought a PS4 

I'm enjoying it thus far. I forgot how terrible the starter weapons are. And seeing as they have buffed the difficulty of killing certain enemies it can be a bit of a grind. The Moon looks bloody incredible. I was saying to the guys that I've never seen a console match PC graphics, I did last night. It looks amazing. 

Fireteam size is a bit low I find. Five of us were playing last night but we had to split into two fireteams and do separate missions (partly due to level mismatch too). I think Raid fireteams will be up to six players, which is better imo.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 10, 2014)

Watched my housemate play this for a while yesterday, looked very pretty environment-wise, but the characters / gameplay wasn't anywhere near as impressive as I thought it would be.

Having said that, he was playing on headphones, so when several characters all started dancing together I was completely confused


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 10, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Should of bought a PS4
> 
> I'm enjoying it thus far. I forgot how terrible the starter weapons are. And seeing as they have buffed the difficulty of killing certain enemies it can be a bit of a grind. The Moon looks bloody incredible. I was saying to the guys that I've never seen a console match PC graphics, I did last night. It looks amazing.
> 
> Fireteam size is a bit low I find. Five of us were playing last night but we had to split into two fireteams and do separate missions (partly due to level mismatch too). I think Raid fireteams will be up to six players, which is better imo.


PS4 users seem to be having the same issues I've been having (according to Google).


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2014)

I must say, I had zero problems yesterday with connectivity. A complete, and welcome, surprise for a game this huge to function on launch day. 

One thing though, the game does seem to kick us out of the party and into the game VOIP when we start a mission. Not sure if this is by design (cannot see a logical reason) or a bug (more likely).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2014)

Wish I was home playing a bit more. Got up to level 11 yesterday 

Played with quite a few fireteams, some solo stuff, some missions, some PvP. So much to do!


----------



## yield (Sep 10, 2014)

Really enjoying it so far. Got a titan up to level 8. Love the special.

PVP is very unforgiving learning the new maps. If one side works as a team they easily win.

PVE the fallen spider walker is a nightmare. Weak legs though.

I'll hopefully catch up with you later mwgdrwg.

Also if like me you had trouble with the Vanguard Armoury pre-order bonus the Vanguard quartermaster is by the shipyard.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 10, 2014)

One guy on eurogamer says he's completed the story after 13 hours worth! The fuck is that about? I thought this was meant to have more content?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> One guy on eurogamer says he's completed the story after 13 hours worth! The fuck is that about? I thought this was meant to have more content?



I've already seen "last level" videos on YT.

The Raids, Strikes and multiplayer matches form the bulk of the other content. Plus he probably did that all in one day, without breaks.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 10, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I've already seen "last level" videos on YT.
> 
> The Raids, Strikes and multiplayer matches form the bulk of the other content. Plus he probably did that all in one day, without breaks.


I'm sure, but even so this is ridiculous. So it takes a week/fortnight to beat the game if you take a more sane pace. But that's it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2014)

yield said:


> Really enjoying it so far. Got a titan up to level 8. Love the special.
> 
> PVP is very unforgiving learning the new maps. If one side works as a team they easily win.
> 
> ...



I did find the Vanguard Armoury in the end...some nice weapons there!

Haven't done the spider walker strike yet, as I did it a couple of times in the Beta.

I will definitly be on tonight, I'm planning on continuing the moon story missions, and after that....patrols, PvE, some dancing in the tower and messing about with outfits, maybe even a Strike.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 11, 2014)

Well that's my Destiny adventure over. Shall be selling it today. Unable to play for more than 8-10 mins before my connection drops and I receive the ''Canary'' error message. Tried the various ''fixes'' and none of them work so fuck it, I'm done with Destiny, past the point of caring about it. What a disappointing pile of shit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 11, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Well that's my Destiny adventure over. Shall be selling it today. Unable to play for more than 8-10 mins before my connection drops and I receive the ''Canary'' error message. Tried the various ''fixes'' and none of them work so fuck it, I'm done with Destiny, past the point of caring about it. What a disappointing pile of shit.



Shit 

What console are you on and what's your ISP. Is it not a router issue?


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2014)

But of patience is maybe required! 

It's it any good as a single player game? I'm not a fan of multi player


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 11, 2014)

Supine said:


> But of patience is maybe required!
> 
> It's it any good as a single player game? I'm not a fan of multi player


My patience snapped the 50th time I was dropped from a game. 

I'm on the Xbone, apparently it's a router issue but the fixes do nothing for me. I've paid £50 for an alzheimers simulation game, everytime I reach a checkpoint BAM, kicked, back to the start menu. Again. And again. And again. And again. So really, I don't care how good the game is anymore. Shame, really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2014)

I just read the company is making the bold claim they'll support it for 10 years- so maybe you can pick up a cheap copy second hand in a year or so when these teething problems are worked out Callum91 

I've been reading up on the mythos, I do love my bleak post-golden age 40k type universes but as my gaming skills stalled around the time of the Game Boy Advance, I won't be playing. I haven't got the hardware anyway. But if it spawns novels/comics a la halo then I'll be reading.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 11, 2014)

STOP THE PRESSES! I _think _my brother may have sorted it. Managed a ''solid'' 30 mins gameplay before without a hint of being booted. Not counting my chickens yet, will fire up the Xbone abit later and see if it was a one of or a lasting fix. I'm unsure how I should feel...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 11, 2014)

What do you do when you;'ve completed the story though? What's left: reply the missions over and over to grind for loot like Diablo?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What do you do when you;'ve completed the story though? What's left: reply the missions over and over to grind for loot like Diablo?



Missions, strikes, patrols, raids, PvP. LOADS!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 12, 2014)

So, basically replay the missions and strikes (same difference in that regard) for more loot?

That's not for me, and by all accounts the pvp is as bad as it was in the demo.

THe game doesn't seem to be setting popular opinion alight, either. That's not to say people think it's bad. I enjoyed the demo, but i'm not sure i enjoy paying £50 at least for a couple of weeks worth of content with the vague promise it'll get better. How? Adding more of the same missions/strikes and the chance of more phat l00t? 

I was one of those that expected this to be more.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2014)

got it for £25 so worth a punt me thinks....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 12, 2014)

Great, but the pvp is fucking shitcakes

I notice GAME wants £50 for this on 360. Good luck with that delboy.


----------



## treelover (Sep 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> But of patience is maybe required!
> 
> It's it any good as a single player game? I'm not a fan of multi player




Yes, it looks fantastic, so would like to know about its SP content


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2014)

Just hopping on for a few hours if any PS3 Urbs are about.


----------



## yield (Sep 15, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just hopping on for a few hours if any PS3 Urbs are about.


What level are you now mwgdrwg? I hope to have more proper game time later in the week.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 16, 2014)

yield said:


> What level are you now mwgdrwg? I hope to have more proper game time later in the week.



22.

I tried the Weekly Strike (which is level 22) when I was 21 and the two others were 20, and got completely owned, so I want to try that again later in the week. 

I've not finished the story yet, so I need to finish that. Otherwise it's doing patrols and strikes to get geared up to at least 26 (Raid level). Speaking of which, the first Raid has been released.

What level are you?


----------



## yield (Sep 16, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> 22.
> 
> I tried the Weekly Strike (which is level 22) when I was 21 and the two others were 20, and got completely owned, so I want to try that again later in the week.
> 
> ...


Miles behind you. I need to catch up.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 16, 2014)

I literally only started last night, for about 15 minutes

On the Xbox (using the game I bought my son for his birthday   ), as I now cannot afford even a second hand PS3. However, the reason for this is I had to buy a new tele as the old one died and I went a bit mad and bought a new Bravia. 

This game looks fucking AWESOME on it though


----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I literally only started last night, for about 15 minutes
> 
> On the Xbox (using the game I bought my son for his birthday   ), as I now cannot afford even a second hand PS3. However, the reason for this is I had to buy a new tele as the old one died and I went a bit mad and bought a new Bravia.
> 
> This game looks fucking AWESOME on it though


Which sony bravia did you get? Playing your son's birthday present! 

Are you playing Destiny bmd?


----------



## bmd (Sep 17, 2014)

yield said:


> Which sony bravia did you get? Playing your son's birthday present!
> 
> Are you playing Destiny bmd?



I'm not. 

I am having to save my money until I find out how much I have to spend on boring life stuff. If it's not too much then I will be buying it within the week. Otherwise it will have to wait a while. Tbh I was a bit put off by thinking that it's mainly multiplayer but that's not the case, is it?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 17, 2014)

yield said:


> Which sony bravia did you get? Playing your son's birthday present!  bmd?



The KDL42W706BSU apparently. Like this

I am ashamed at the amount of money that I spent 
It was the last of my bonus that I don't need to save to get though the rest of the year IYSWIM.  

As for playing my son's game, it's ok, he's already finished the story, now at Level 21 and he wasn't in the house so there.

bmd - it's not multiplayer as such, but I think it's a *lot* more fun with at least one mate. Once you are through the story, _definitely_ best played with mates.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2014)

Reviews seem to be lukewarm across the board, even allowing for the usual metacritic bias.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone want to attempt the level 22 Weekly Strike tonight?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, the 6/10 reviews are putting me off too. Fifa 15 and The Last of Us will do me.


----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Anyone want to attempt the level 22 Weekly Strike tonight?


Still only level 15. Going to try defender class on the titan. Weird playing without the specials.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 18, 2014)

yield said:


> Still only level 15. Going to try defender class on the titan. Weird playing without the specials.



A good way to level up your subclass quicky is to switch to it before collecting any Vanguard/Crucible bounties. This works with weapons/armour that aren't fully maxed out too....I've been levelling my shotgun this way, even though I mainly use the fusion rifle in Strikes etc...

Been stuck on level 22 for days now because the drops have not been kind to me


----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> A good way to level up your subclass quicky is to switch to it before collecting any Vanguard/Crucible bounties. This works with weapons/armour that aren't fully maxed out too....I've been levelling my shotgun this way, even though I mainly use the fusion rifle in Strikes etc...


Thanks I'll try that. How are you finding playing as a Sunsinger?


mwgdrwg said:


> Been stuck on level 22 for days now because the drops have not been kind to me


I've not found any Legendary or Exotic loot yet. Have you bought anything with the strange coins?

Any got two Rares a Void sniper rifle and some body armour.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 18, 2014)

yield said:


> Thanks I'll try that. How are you finding playing as a Sunsinger?
> 
> I've not found any Legendary or Exotic loot yet. Have you bought anything with the strange coins?
> 
> Any got two Rares a Void sniper rifle and some body armour.



I'm only using Sunsinger in missions that I'm overlevelled for. It seems useless so far, but I have to unlock more aspects of it. I think it has good buffs to reduce cooldowns for the whole team though...so could come in handy later on with a full Fireteam.

Nearly everything I have is Rare (blue) now, not a single legendary or exotic drop  . That's why I want to do the level 22 weekly strike, see if that drops something better. I'm also going to be doing more of the level 22 strike playlists, cos you get matchmaking in that (though I have a feeling the drops will be better in the weekly strike, as it's got more modifiers on it, and you have to organise your own strike team.


----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm only using Sunsinger in missions that I'm overlevelled for. It seems useless so far, but I have to unlock more aspects of it. I think it has good buffs to reduce cooldowns for the whole team though...so could come in handy later on with a full Fireteam.
> 
> Nearly everything I have is Rare (blue) now, not a single legendary or exotic drop  . That's why I want to do the level 22 weekly strike, see if that drops something better. I'm also going to be doing more of the level 22 strike playlists, cos you get matchmaking in that (though I have a feeling the drops will be better in the weekly strike, as it's got more modifiers on it, and you have to organise your own strike team.


http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...to-get-the-best-exotic-and-legendary-gear.htm


> The "Shattered Memory Fragment" bounty lets you obtain an exotic pulse rifle, "A Dubious Task" will reward an exotic shotgun, "Toland's Legacy" grants you an exotic pulse rifle, "A Voice in the Wilderness" rewards an exotic heavy machine gun and "An Unknown Patron" grants an exotic scout rifle. Regardless which exotic bounty you choose, you will have to jump through multiple hoops in order to finally claim your prized weapon, but rest assured, it will be well worth the effort.


I can't be bothered with farming.

I need to more strikes and PVP. Had my first 3v3 skirmish last night which was good. 

We lost but had started to play as a team near the end which was good.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 18, 2014)

I still don't get the PvP....the amount of times I'm killed by one shot, after I unload a full clip into someone is infuriating.

I'll look out for those bounties, I'ld like to go up one level by the end of the week at least.

Regarding what others have said about the low review scores....I mainly agree with what the reviews say, no story, repetitive, not enough areas. BUT...it's still loads of fun, and I don't want to play anything else, and I keep thinking about the game when I'm not playing it!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I still don't get the PvP....the amount of times I'm killed by one shot, after I unload a full clip into someone is infuriating.



It's the pulse rifles. By the time it's charged , you've probably caused some damage but not enough to kill them. And I agree, it's frustrating.


----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I still don't get the PvP....the amount of times I'm killed by one shot, after I unload a full clip into someone is infuriating.


I've swapped to a scout rifle from pulse in effort to improve my accuracy with headshots. My k/d on pvp is very poor.


mwgdrwg said:


> I'll look out for those bounties, I'ld like to go up one level by the end of the week at least.
> 
> Regarding what others have said about the low review scores....I mainly agree with what the reviews say, no story, repetitive, not enough areas. BUT...it's still loads of fun, and I don't want to play anything else, and I keep thinking about the game when I'm not playing it!


Yes same here. Then again I liked Diablo and a lot people thought that was a grind.



TitanSound said:


> It's the pulse rifles. By the time it's charged , you've probably caused some damage but not enough to kill them. And I agree, it's frustrating.


Do you mean the fusion rifle? Not got the hang of the fusion rifle or the shotgun yet.

Also on pvp do high level titans have shields?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, fuck it, I've decided I love this game.

Currently level 16, haven't got through the story yet as I keep getting sidetracked doing Bounties and Patrols.

Strikes are *def* one to be played with your mates, I deliberately leave them until me and the boy can do them together and they are a fucking hoot.
"Drop that bubble shield now! I'm about to get reamed!"
"Aaaaah, fuck it, sorry Dad, I'm down. Do NOT come and get me! IT'S RIGHT NEXT TO ME!"
"No no no no no I've got this, I've got you! Ah."
"Dad?"
"Yeah, I'm down. Shall we start that again then?" 
(I've also found a 360 based clan who are "All about the fun. Note, not just mostly about the fun. ALL" so I shall sign up with them as I genuinely think large parts of this game are really best played with other people)

I have spent HOURS fucking about with (a) my weapons, trying to maximise my effectiveness by having a small choice of the best for each slot and (b) armour, getting the balance between Strength and Discipline right (not high enough to be worrying about Intellect yet).

Now I have my sub-class going I can see myself going back round missions trying to get all the upgrades for that as well ....

Oh, fuck, it's a total time-sink isn't it? 

I haven't read a single review and I don't care, I think this game is freaking awesome, it ticks all my epic sci-fi boxes whilst also appealing to my I'm-a-bloke-therefore-borderline-Aspergers sense of collecting and collating .... and I've really barely scraped the surface.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm level 24 now, but still without a single legendary or exotic drop. 

The good news is that The Queen's Wrath which is running now has legendary gear. I can't play tonight cos I'm going to a gig, bust any PS3 players fancy teaming up for this tomorrow night? yield?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Well, fuck it, I've decided I love this game.
> 
> Currently level 16, haven't got through the story yet as I keep getting sidetracked doing Bounties and Patrols.
> 
> ...



Love this. btw


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...I keep thinking about the game when I'm not playing it!



Literally dreamt about it last night, presumably because I _hadn't_ played that evening. FFS


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Literally dreamt about it last night, presumably because I _hadn't_ played that evening. FFS



I keep going to bed seeing yellow numbers going up


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2014)

My only niggle about this game is the "You cannot play this because you're level isn't high enough" shit.

Goddammmmmit. I want to play with my friends who have devoted far too much time to this game but I cannot just because I have a life.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

apparently the low reviews could cost the maker


Awesome Wells said:


> Reviews seem to be lukewarm across the board, even allowing for the usual metacritic bias.




http://www.gameskinny.com/9crns/destinys-poor-metacritic-scores-may-cost-bungie-25-million-bonus

2.5 mill usd. lol.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 23, 2014)

Let's be honest.  Activision are the ones at fault here. 

I've never liked Halo but it's clearly a well designed game. Unfortunately what has happened is that, by signing up to Activision, Bungie have signed away all the good ieas and aspirations they may have hade for this game because all A cares about is making a buck. Look at how they milk CoD year after year. Same cut and paste (literally, in the case of graphical assets) game.

Destiny was clearly shriven of anything but straightforward fps gameplay. The MMO aspects are all but nonexistent. The classes are all but the same and there's just not enough to sustain the ambition that the game was initially touted to have.

So in that respect it amuses me deeply that this game isn't setting the world alight. It also makes me feel less anxious about not owning one of the new gen consoles since there's nothing whatsoever worth playing on them. 

Angry Joe's review is spot on.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

For me, this game has been the best example of what can happen when I _utterly ignore_ the hype.

I decided quite early on that it wasn't going to be for me. It would need too much of my time and would be best played with mates; none of my mates game online on the Xbox and that would be the platform I was going for.

So I ignored it. Until the open Beta surprised me one Friday night and I thought, hell with it, why not?

So to me, what's happened here is that the utterly ridiculous length of the hype surrounding it has damaged it from the off. The reviews reflect that I guess. I've no idea what most of the criticisms are* and I genuinely just don't care, because so far, it's been worth every penny and if they are going to keep on dropping new bits, it will keep being interesting.



DotCommunist said:


> apparently the low reviews could cost the maker
> http://www.gameskinny.com/9crns/destinys-poor-metacritic-scores-may-cost-bungie-25-million-bonus
> 2.5 mill usd. lol.



They recouped the *$500m* dev costs in the first five days of sales. Not sure 2.5m will even matter 


*Although the "it's like x y and z" ones just seem childish. It's like music; when you've been around long enough, _everything_ reminds you of something else - and the games industry is old enough now for that to happen all the time. Even the much vaunted No Man's Sky is just fucking Elite for crying out loud.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Destiny was clearly shriven of anything but straightforward fps gameplay. The MMO aspects are all but nonexistent. The classes are all but the same and there's just not enough to sustain the ambition that the game was initially touted to have.



I think you're really quite wrong there. I don't see that it was _ever_ touted as being an MMO - only in the sense of there being a shared world. The classes are clearly very different in their "supers" and if you make use of the sub-classes and work out what your fireteam needs, it really makes a difference. I honestly think the vast majority of people have utterly missed how this game was _aimed_ at co-op.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

This review sums up my feelings, I love the opening lines



> It is both tremendously flawed and tremendously, wildly, once-you-start-you-may-never-stop addictive.
> 
> And it's that last part that you'll remember most once you're some 40 hours into Destiny.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I think you're really quite wrong there. I don't see that it was _ever_ touted as being an MMO - only in the sense of there being a shared world. The classes are clearly very different in their "supers" and if you make use of the sub-classes and work out what your fireteam needs, it really makes a difference. I honestly think the vast majority of people have utterly missed how this game was _aimed_ at co-op.



I've always preferred online play with friends rather than solo play. So for me this is a great example of how it should work.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I've always preferred online play with friends rather than solo play.



I like both TBH - give me something really long with a great story as solo game and I'm really happy, but I love the fun of online with a crowd. Unfortunately most of my friends don't game at all and the ones who do - esp online - are all stuck playing GTA, which I don't have any interest in.

Out of interest, what's your rough age? 20's, 30's etc ... I have a theory that those like me who are almost in their 50's are a pretty small community who don't play online much.

E2A - ah, I see in your profile it says 33, so that answers that then


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I think you're really quite wrong there. I don't see that it was _ever_ touted as being an MMO - only in the sense of there being a shared world. The classes are clearly very different in their "supers" and if you make use of the sub-classes and work out what your fireteam needs, it really makes a difference. I honestly think the vast majority of people have utterly missed how this game was _aimed_ at co-op.


Maybe not an MMO, but it openly flirts with MMO ideas: hub towns vendors loot grinding etc. It's just a question of scale.

The supers really serve the same function.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I like both TBH - give me something really long with a great story as solo game and I'm really happy, but I love the fun of online with a crowd. Unfortunately most of my friends don't game at all and the ones who do - esp online - are all stuck playing GTA, which I don't have any interest in.
> 
> Out of interest, what's your rough age? 20's, 30's etc ... I have a theory that those like me who are almost in their 50's are a pretty small community who don't play online much.
> 
> E2A - ah, I see in your profile it says 33, so that answers that then



I'm 33 

I don't mind playing solo. Some games it's actually fun. But a game designed for multiplayer always works so much better with people you know and can communicate with.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> .. a game designed for multiplayer always works so much better with people you know and can communicate with.



Precisely.


----------



## Supine (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you need a mic to play this with others? 

I realise this may be a silly question


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

You don't _have_ to, but it makes it easier.


----------



## yield (Sep 23, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm level 24 now, but still without a single legendary or exotic drop.
> 
> The good news is that The Queen's Wrath which is running now has legendary gear. I can't play tonight cos I'm going to a gig, bust any PS3 players fancy teaming up for this tomorrow night? yield?


I'll be up for that. I'm still only level 22 though I've unlocked a few of the defender upgrades now. 

I'm having trouble soloing the level 22 weekly story. No legendary or exotic items either.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2014)

What do people prefer, rifle-wise?

I favour an auto if the choice presents itself


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 24, 2014)

D'wards said:


> What do people prefer, rifle-wise?
> 
> I favour an auto if the choice presents itself


I don't WANT to like/use auto's but I seem to always end up falling back to them. Originally I'd set out to be a gun slinging Han-Solo/Warlock but I've ended up abit like a Psychic Terminator


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 24, 2014)

Scout rifles or Autos for me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone else getting booted a bit more regularly the last few days. I was half an hour into solo'ing the Queens Wrath mission when I got booted on Monday. I'm hoping the forthcoming patch sorts it all out.

Speaking of the Queen's Wrath mission, any PS3 players want to help me complete it this week?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 1, 2014)

I've got a bit bored of this so flogged it already - i am terrible at games and this gets highlighted during multiplayer, so i generally stick to the one players.

Got to level 20, and couldn't be arsed with the "grind" to get my man any higher.

£38 exchange from CEX, not bad at all


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah I'm kind of disappointed in the whole rewards and gear system. It seems I have to do some missions over and over due to a certain condition of a bounty. Like killing 3 walkers. There is only one readily available mission that defo has a walker. I did it twice, checked the bounty and it seems my mate got the final blows in so he got the credit, even though it was a team effort. So to complete it, I would have to do it three more times and make sure I got the final shots to take it down. 

Plus not being a high enough level to do some missions irks me as I previously stated (Even though I am lvl 20). Takes the fun element out of it. I just don't have the time, or patience, to grind the points or carry out repetitive missions.

Plus I saw a live action ad on TV yesterday that was rubbish. It was making it out to be CoD in space. Blurgh.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2014)

It's one hell of a grind, but I'm enjoying it mostly.I'm level 25 now and want to get to 26 to try out the Raids. I bought it digitally, with the expansions. So I'm all in for a while


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 2, 2014)

The grinding needs to be fixed... it's just not rewarding enough for the amount of time/effort you have to put in. Wish you could skip cutscenes too! Gah! If I have to watch my fucking ship flying to another planet again I'll...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2014)

There is delicious footage of some dude streaming with a group doing a bigass strike or even raid and at the end, despite getting the best score out of the group, he gets fuck all while the player that contributed least (according to the stats) got some phat loot. High larious.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2014)

Any PS3 players up for some Destiny tonight or over the weekend? yield?

I fancy doing the Queen's mission (for the legendary gear) and the Weekly Heroic (for coins to buy stuff from Xur).


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2014)

Supine said:


> Do you need a mic to play this with others?
> 
> I realise this may be a silly question



Makes it more fun for playing with real friends. Otherwise not really needed for missions and strikes. 

Essential when playing 'the' Raid. 

I raid with some Dutch players and it's essential even then despite them talking mainly in Dutch.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2014)

Wish I was lvl 26 

I'm a lvl 25, so close to Raid level now.


----------



## yield (Oct 3, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Any PS3 players up for some Destiny tonight or over the weekend? yield?
> 
> I fancy doing the Queen's mission (for the legendary gear) and the Weekly Heroic (for coins to buy stuff from Xur).


mwgdrwg I'll be playing for a few hours tomorrow afternoon hopefully and Sunday night.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2014)

yield said:


> mwgdrwg I'll be playing for a few hours tomorrow afternoon hopefully and Sunday night.



I saw you come on  Sunday night, but it was quite late and I was just about to switch off.

I hit level 26 last night. Raid level!


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ooh get you mwgdrwg 

I ramped up _fast_ over the weekend playing Queens Kill Orders - each one gets you a piece of Legendary armour, so I went from 21 to 24 in a matter of hours 

Shame it's all purple mind, who chose that?? 

I've been reading up on the Vault of Glass and basic advice seems to be "Don't bother with a fireteam of less than 4, really you need 6 and you really need to be level 27 or 28"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2014)

I got to Vanguard Rank 2 yesterday, which meant I could buy 2 pieces of legendary gear to go with my exotic helmet. Everything else is blue. I'm going to rank up the gear a bit before attempting the Raid, as you say 27 or 28 seems required. I need one ascendant shard to seriously boost the defence of the helmet, and I haven't even started on the two legendary items yet. I also have 14 strange coins, hope I can buy something good from Xûr at the weekend. Other than that, I am going to start wearing the New Monarchy bond to start ranking up, they have a shotgun I fancy.

Yeah, lots to do.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, lots to do.



It's fucking great isn't it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> It's fucking great isn't it?



Yeah, I don't really want to play anything else. The Raid and the Nightfall missions should keep me busy for weeks...then there's the dlc out in December 

Anyone tried Iron Banner?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> My only niggle about this game is the "You cannot play this because you're level isn't high enough" shit.
> 
> Goddammmmmit. I want to play with my friends who have devoted far too much time to this game but I cannot just because I have a life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

Still enjoying it and for once the grind too (generally I tend not to play grind games) but seems I've stalled on level 24. Just can't seem to get enough light and don't find the PvP enough fun to get marks etc. Anyone playing on PS4 fancy a high scoring raid sometime, perhaps the Vault?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, I don't really want to play anything else. The Raid and the Nightfall missions should keep me busy for weeks...then there's the dlc out in December
> 
> Anyone tried Iron Banner?



Yeah but didn't find it as unbalanced as it was meant to be. Was playing with a bunch of mid teen levelers and it wasn't exactly one shot kills....


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 11, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, I don't really want to play anything else. The Raid and the Nightfall missions should keep me busy for weeks...then there's the dlc out in December
> 
> Anyone tried Iron Banner?



Nah, still avoiding PVP, just doing strikes and weekly stuff to get the Marks. Agree with most of Kid_Eternity 's comments, except I'm 25 and moving on quite quickly it seems just on that lot.

And I was right, this is a total time sink.  I'm still loving it, but I suspect it will wear down once I get stuck at 26/27 for ages.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm 26 now....going to wait til I'm 27 for the Vault of Glass.....so near now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2014)

I seem to have stalled at nearly 25...bloody annoying...and the amount of Vanguard marks you get for grinding is tiny.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 12, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I seem to have stalled at nearly 25...bloody annoying...and the amount of Vanguard marks you get for grinding is tiny.


Have you seen Xur for your exotics?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 12, 2014)

Xur? You mean this guy's in Destiny?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Have you seen Xur for your exotics?



Yeah but I can't seem to get enough currency to buy anything...the grind has really started to er grind...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 16, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah but I can't seem to get enough currency to buy anything...the grind has really started to er grind...



Weekly Heroic is usually good for Strange Coins to buy stuff from Xur. I got 6 for completing it last night.

Ascendant Shards....can't get those at all though


----------



## yield (Oct 16, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ascendant Shards....can't get those at all though


An Ascendant Shard is given, in the mail, when you complete your first gold public event of the day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Weekly Heroic is usually good for Strange Coins to buy stuff from Xur. I got 6 for completing it last night.
> 
> Ascendant Shards....can't get those at all though



Yeah I've done loads but only got a few coins from the lot...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 17, 2014)

yield said:


> An Ascendant Shard is given, in the mail, when you complete your first gold public event of the day.



Ah, so I'd better do some patrols then. They are the most boring thing in the game..


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2014)

Gromit's tips for leveling:

1. Always do at least 1 public event a day. Chance of shards / energy from the post master. Chance for them to also drop at the event itself. destinypublicevents.com can help you find events.
2. Grind vanguard rep via patrols and bounties for a chance of purple gear in the mail. Purple gear can be dismantled for shards / energy.
3..Grind engrams for the cryptach. Chance of motes, shards, energy, legendary's
4. Grind Vanguard marks. Your 100 a week can become vanguard armour to dismantle for 2 shards (at vanguard rank 2) for 65 marks.
5. Do the daily strike every day you can.
6. Grind crucible marks for the same reason as grinding vanguard marks.
7. Stange coins and motes of light can be spent at xur for exotics that you may want to keep but also useful for dismantling for shards.
8. Level all three character spots so that all 3 characters can farm for your chosen main character. 3 x daily strikes + 3 x 1st public event = 3 x ascendant loot. Swap via the vault.
9. The vault of glass awards lots of ascendant materials. Get completing it as soon as you can.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 17, 2014)

Great post Gromit 

Man, I have to do the Raid soon. Been having PSN issues last couple of nights.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2014)

yield Fancy doing the raid after the reset this week Got 4 players up for it, need 2 more..


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2014)

Not being rude but Gromit's post makes this sound like a mobile game.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay, so by the end of last weekend I was almost 26, over this weekend I've got myself almost up to 27. When I say "over this weekend" I mean about 5 hours of gameplay total.

So, question Gromit is that amount grinding necessary past 27 or so? Because I'm just not seeing it so far myself, it's not been much of a grind at all.

And Kid_Eternity find someone who is just a couple of levels above you - and bump the difficulty up  on the Weekly Heroic to level 26 at least, or go for the level 28. My son and I managed to do the level 28 so long as we were reaaaaaly careful (I was 25 at the time, he was 27). 9 Strange coins. 6 for doing it at level 26 I think, is that right?

Also - Vanguard rank. Do *all the bounties you see with 100 rep* on them. Once you get to rank 2 you can buy some decent Vanguard armour. Couple this with doing strikes for the actual marks to buy them with.

Still haven't really played PvP by the way. A dozen matches in total?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Okay, so by the end of last weekend I was almost 26, over this weekend I've got myself almost up to 27. When I say "over this weekend" I mean about 5 hours of gameplay total.
> 
> So, question Gromit is that amount grinding necessary past 27 or so? Because I'm just not seeing it so far myself, it's not been much of a grind at all.
> 
> ...



Getting to 26/27 just needs legendary gear and maybe an exotic or two, which you get quite easily by buying them from the Vanguard or Xûr (maybe even a drop if you're lucky!). To get up to 28/29 you need a SHITLOAD of ascendant shards, ascendant energy, and loads of other materials to upgrade the gear.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Getting to 26/27 just needs legendary gear and maybe an exotic or two, which you get quite easily by buying them from the Vanguard or Xûr (maybe even a drop if you're lucky!). To get up to 28/29 you need a SHITLOAD of ascendant shards, ascendant energy, and loads of other materials. Not as easy to come by ime.



Thought that may be the case. In which case Gromit's post makes a heap of sense.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm hoping to get on tonight as I need to upgrade some of my void weapons before attempting the raid for the first time tomorrow. I shouldn't be this excited really


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Getting to 26/27 just needs legendary gear and maybe an exotic or two, which you get quite easily by buying them from the Vanguard or Xûr (maybe even a drop if you're lucky!). To get up to 28/29 you need a SHITLOAD of ascendant shards, ascendant energy, and loads of other materials to upgrade the gear.



And to lessen the later pain the sooner you start the grind the better. Collect them shards before you need them as be glad when you need them that you already have some.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2014)

P.S I wouldn't bother levelling to lvl 29 until you have gear won in a raid. 

It's the only hear that lvls you to lvl 30 so save them shards for that gear.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2014)

I might get bored by then 
Besides, what happens at level 30? Do you unlock a whole bunch of new missions, or more story?
Thought not.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I might get bored by then
> Besides, what happens at level 30? Do you unlock a whole bunch of new missions, or more story?
> Thought not.



The "What am I doing with my life?" mission unlocks


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I might get bored by then
> Besides, what happens at level 30? Do you unlock a whole bunch of new missions, or more story?
> Thought not.



You begin the when the fuck does the DLC come out? waiting grind. 

DLC that should have already been in the game(it's already on your game disk!!!!) but was kept back in a cynical strategy to squeeze more Money out of us.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> The "What am I doing with my life?" mission unlocks



  Brilliant, I wish that was true! As I was saying to the mrs this weekend "did I _not_ say that I _wasn't_ going to buy this game because I didn't have enough time to do it justice, do you remember that? I _did_ say that, right?"

Herself: "Yes, yes you did" :rolleyes :


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2014)

The Vault of Glass raid is pretty fucking epic! 

We spent 3 hours on it last night, and got as far as the 



Spoiler



gatekeeper shenanigans just after the Gorgons and ledge-jumping.



I had so much fun. No idea what was going on for large chunks of time, thankfully we had a couple of guys that knew what to do. It looks amazing, required a lot of teamwork and co-ordination, was challenging and interesting, really superb.

I got an awesome Warlock Bond, a nice legendary Sniper Rifle, and lots of ascendant energy and shards.

Can't wait to finish it off tonight.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2014)

Did the Vault in super fast time last night. We employed a trick that people have been talking about that kills the last boss almost instantly. 

Expect it to be patched this week. 

We got a bit overconfident as a result and tried on hard mode. The Templer kicked our arses.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2014)

On the plus side I got a scout rifle that does solar damage, gauntlets for my warlock and hunter and a chest piece for my Titan. Yes I did it three times on one night.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2014)

I went to the Vault of Glass and all I got was a lousy ship  

No Raid gear.

That last boss is a bit hard innit. Had to knock him off the edge in the end.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Okay, so by the end of last weekend I was almost 26, over this weekend I've got myself almost up to 27. When I say "over this weekend" I mean about 5 hours of gameplay total.
> 
> So, question Gromit is that amount grinding necessary past 27 or so? Because I'm just not seeing it so far myself, it's not been much of a grind at all.
> 
> ...



Cheers for the advice fella, really appreciate it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2014)

Btw who here is o PS4? Would be up for a raid of VoG some time!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2014)

First proper attempt at Vault of Glass tonight, so much fun!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 20, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> First proper attempt at Vault of Glass tonight, so much fun!



I've only completed it the once, and failed a few times too. It's very difficult but lots of fun as you said.

I'm 6 Ascendant Shards away from 29 now, need to get my light level from 107 to 109. After that I will be stuck for progression except the raid, so I will probably be raiding a lot more soon.

I'm still completely hooked on the game, my weapons and armour are good enough to do the Nightfall now, so I'm currently running around with a cool blue flaming helmet. Iron Banner is fun too, but I'm not sure I have the time to level it up enough to get the gear.

Anyone else still enjoying it?

yield, did you stop playing?


----------



## yield (Nov 20, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> yield, did you stop playing?


I had some great times but the grind got to me in the end mwgdrwg.

I've been playing Dominions 4 with some friends these last few weeks and it's taken up much of my spare time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 21, 2014)

yield said:


> I had some great times but the grind got to me in the end mwgdrwg.
> 
> I've been playing Dominions 4 with some friends these last few weeks and it's taken up much of my spare time.



Ah, shame. It's got it's claws in me and I'm still not playing anything else (well, except Shovel Knight on my 3DS).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2014)

We've had three proper attempts and haven't nailed it yet but thoroughly enjoyed trying! I'm now half way through level 28, will pretty much all legendary and exotic items. Had a good blast in the Iron Banner too. Loving the game but the people you play with really do make a big difference...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2014)

Thoughts on the DLC?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Thoughts on the DLC?



Meh.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2014)

...haven't tried the new Raid though. I think I'm just feeling burnt out now.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 17, 2014)

As predicted, I burnt out before you  several months of really good fun, but I'm done now.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...haven't tried the new Raid though. I think I'm just feeling burnt out now.



The new raid is fun but the first two stages are easily cheated past which reduces the fun to some extent. it become all about the loot only then.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2014)

I got the PS3 demo - it felt quite underwhelming.  Was I not giving it a chance or am I just perhaps playing on the wrong platform?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 17, 2014)

I was about to post something similar. I think I'm probably just tired of the twitch mechanic.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 17, 2014)

8ball said:


> I got the PS3 demo - it felt quite underwhelming.  Was I not giving it a chance or am I just perhaps playing on the wrong platform?



The game plays identically to other platforms, albeit not as shiny.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 17, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> As predicted, I burnt out before you  several months of really good fun, but I'm done now.



I want a reall varied MMO now, might go back to FFXIV


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> The game plays identically to other platforms, albeit not as shiny.


 
Ah, ok.  It felt like a shooter I'd played a whole bunch of times before.


----------



## Fried_chicken (Dec 19, 2014)

I've just reached level 20 and I can't figuire out the whole light armour scheme, tbf I've levelled up this far doing next to no story missions :/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...haven't tried the new Raid though. I think I'm just feeling burnt out now.



The bounties and story were disappointing to say the least but the raid is great so far. Ime Destiny is at its best when you have great group of friends to play with.

I'm in with a good bunch, there's about 20 of us which means there's always 6/7 on each day and you can get a good game with someone you know and knows your play style (and uses a bloody headset!). 

While that remains I can't see me getting bored...at least until No Mans Sky comes out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

Fried_chicken said:


> I've just reached level 20 and I can't figuire out the whole light armour scheme, tbf I've levelled up this far doing next to no story missions :/



Just reached level 30, well on way to 31. Do the bounties to earn Vanguard marks to buy light gear. Also, do the strikes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 21, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> As predicted, I burnt out before you  several months of really good fun, but I'm done now.



....aaaand I'm back  Literally the afternoon I posted that, my son asked me to give him a hand with a particular exotic bounty and I'm off again mwgdrwg


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a level 30 too Kid_Eternity, fucthest8, and have loads of people to play with, but am still slightly burnt out....my main annoyance is the way they nerfed all my exotics and raid gear with the dlc patch (and I'm not the only one annoyed at this). Anyway, I played some crucible yesterday, and it seems I AM STILL TEH DESTROYER!  Had my best match EVER....7.0 K/D, I was on fire


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 22, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> they nerfed all my exotics and raid gear with the dlc patch



Woah, really? That's shite. My boy is still in two minds as to whether to bother with the dlc ... I shall advise him accordingly. They really nerfed _all_ the things?



mwgdrwg said:


> I AM STILL TEH DESTROYER!  Had my best match EVER....7.0 K/D, I was on fire





I'm still barely playing PvP as I am the shite. My last game was 11 kills and 11 deaths


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 22, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Woah, really? That's shite. My boy is still in two minds as to whether to bother with the dlc ... I shall advise him accordingly. They really nerfed _all_ the things?



Well, I worked hard to _earn_ and to get all my legendary & exotic weapons to max-level 300, same with light-level 30 raid gear. I'd barely had time to enjoy my gear, then after the dlc patch the vendors sell level 332 weapons an 33 raid gear. You can just buy it if you have enough coins.

What is off putting is......I know that once I max out everything again, it will all be nerfed again with the next DLC in March. It's such a manipulative way to get people to keep playing, I don't know if I can be arsed to constantly grind gear and armour over and over and over.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 22, 2014)

"Liked" because it's shit, if that makes sense. Take your point entirely, that's bullshit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, I'm a level 30 too Kid_Eternity, fucthest8, and have loads of people to play with, but am still slightly burnt out....my main annoyance is the way they nerfed all my exotics and raid gear with the dlc patch (and I'm not the only one annoyed at this). Anyway, I played some crucible yesterday, and it seems I AM STILL TEH DESTROYER!  Had my best match EVER....7.0 K/D, I was on fire



Tbh I wasn't as bothered by that as I was things like:

- How short and uninspiring the Crota story was
- Having to do crap bounties to be able to play the strikes and raid
- Not being able to fully upgrade the awesome Murmur without Runed Shards which you can only get by having level two Crota meaning more boring bounties...

The nerfing bothered me a lot less than the above...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 22, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tbh I wasn't as bothered by that as I was things like:
> 
> - How short and uninspiring the Crota story was
> - Having to do crap bounties to be able to play the strikes and raid
> ...



Yeah, more bounties and currency types...not exactly what the game needed.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 22, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, I'm a level 30 too Kid_Eternity, fucthest8, and have loads of people to play with, but am still slightly burnt out....my main annoyance is the way they nerfed all my exotics and raid gear with the dlc patch (and I'm not the only one annoyed at this). Anyway, I played some crucible yesterday, and it seems I AM STILL TEH DESTROYER!  Had my best match EVER....7.0 K/D, I was on fire



Ordinary Crucible?

Its really easy atm as all the best players are all in Iron Banner matches. See how you do when Iron banner ends tomorrow.


----------



## Zack Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

multiplayer on the ps3 is full of nothing but glitchers and exploiters....such a shame


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll just leave this here...

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=963649


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=963649



Meh.

I just had 2 weeks off, and I played Destiny once. The addiction is broken and I just can't be arsed picking it up again. Apparently there is some 'reward' from Bungie due in the Postmaster this week, and I will probably play for a bit when the next DLC is out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2015)

Fair enough. The group I play with has grown massively recently so there's always a game invite within minutes of booting the PS4!

In all honesty though, after reading above after the next DLC I'm not likely to buy the September update. It's a great game but without proper new things (not just a new level sniper or a new map) it ain't gonna hold my interest the way Battlefield has over the years...


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fair enough. The group I play with has grown massively recently so there's always a game invite within minutes of booting the PS4!
> 
> In all honesty though, after reading above after the next DLC I'm not likely to buy the September update. It's a great game but without proper new things (not just a new level sniper or a new map) it ain't gonna hold my interest the way Battlefield has over the years...



What do BF updates do that keep your interest? I'm not particularly loyal to any game but it feels like there are a lot of unreal expectations of Bungie and consequently Destiny.

I think the whole DLC debate was done to death when Bethesda trotted it out. Lots of people moaned about it but it's a part of gaming now, it is how pay to play happens on the bigger games. Gaming has moved away from selling Game A and then Game B next, which makes sense from a business pov.

Do I like Destiny? I think there are highlights along the way.  The single player is decent, Raids and Strikes are fun too but grinding really takes the shine off and I think that's what will be the sticking point when I think about coming back to it for future content.

Raid anyone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2015)

BF had more dlc and better planned dlc.

Finished Crota last week. Have to say I prefer VoG, has a much more epic experience with more locations and varied moments.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 27, 2015)

Senn my first Crux drop. Unfortunately not mine though.


----------



## Arran1982 (Jan 29, 2015)

Are people still playing Destiny? I thought it was awful £90 for the game and expansion packs and it lasted me know more than 2 weeks before boredom set in. The oval was awful


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2015)

Yup still playing, about to start Crota on hard.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm level 3 

Got it last week, I can only play a couple of hours at the weekend though.  Apparently you can't skip the cut scenes but I do like the minor rpg elements.


----------



## Fried_chicken (Feb 5, 2015)

Fried_chicken said:


> I've just reached level 20 and I can't figuire out the whole light armour scheme, tbf I've levelled up this far doing next to no story missions :/



Okay so I'm almost 31 now and looking for people to help with the vault of glass raid, any takers?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2015)

Fried_chicken said:


> Okay so I'm almost 31 now and looking for people to help with the vault of glass raid, any takers?


Me!


----------



## Fried_chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

Ps4 gamertag pellashley  31 warlock


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2015)

I've had over two whole months off from playing Destiny. I needed that break!

Well, feeling somewhat refreshed, I've played a few games of Crucible. I'm still about half-way to top of my team in every game. I like the "no radar" playlist, even though that is the place where I do get my arse kicked a lot of times.

I've not done any campaign, except for the Weekly Heroic to get coins. Glad to see it's got matchmaking now, as I've spawned at the boss fight twice doing this.

I'd always planned a break until March, as that was when the DLC is out. Gutted it's been delayed though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2015)

My lot are playing far less now (hardly any organized raid play) and a bunch have picked up Battlefield 4 and started playing that in the long wait for new DLC...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 29, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My lot are playing far less now (hardly any organized raid play) and a bunch have picked up Battlefield 4 and started playing that in the long wait for new DLC...



No Raid in the DLC. What are your thoughts on that.

I'm still back playing this, mainly PvP, and enjoying it. The people I were doing VoG with have all quit, so I haven't really done Crota, and am stuck on lvl 31. The new DLC allows people that don't do raids reach max level, so it sounds great to me!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2015)

I've not done either VoG or Crota...I have a 30 Hunter (gun) and a 29 Titan (attack) and would love a shot, my Titan needs a hat though.  Both have exotic armour but not weapons yet.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> I've not done either VoG or Crota...I have a 30 Hunter (gun) and a 29 Titan (attack) and would love a shot, my Titan needs a hat though.  Both have exotic armour but not weapons yet.



Xur usually sells exotic weapons, doesn't he?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah...I have 2 quests to get badjuju and a shotty but they're long.  Hopefully he has something decent this week.	Although the option to earn coins seems to have disappeared today.  Didn't it reset on Tuesday?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Yeah...I have 2 quests to get badjuju and a shotty but they're long.  Hopefully he has something decent this week.	Although the option to earn coins seems to have disappeared today.  Didn't it reset on Tuesday?



To get coins do the weekly heroic on lvl 30. 9 coins and easliy doable solo


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2015)

I've done them, but today it said dlc required, I'm sure.   Maybe I'm just an idiot.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> I've done them, but today it said dlc required, I'm sure.   Maybe I'm just an idiot.



Ah, this weeks is locked to the dlc, it's the Omnigul mission from the Dark Below if I remember


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ah, this weeks is locked to the dlc, it's the Omnigul mission from the Dark Below if I remember



Yeah...it said Dark Below.   Pricks.  I have 22 coins and an exotic weapon is 23.

However...if you save up all your engrams and decrypt them on saturday you're usually guaranteed a coin or two


----------



## DexterTCN (May 1, 2015)

Fucking stupid auto-rifle exotic, I'm not buying that.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> No Raid in the DLC. What are your thoughts on that.
> 
> I'm still back playing this, mainly PvP, and enjoying it. The people I were doing VoG with have all quit, so I haven't really done Crota, and am stuck on lvl 31. The new DLC allows people that don't do raids reach max level, so it sounds great to me!



Yeah, I'm interested again now the new dlc promises some changes. Apparently you can upgrade all your armour as well, is that right? I'm relying on my son keeping me posted 

No Raid? No fucks given over here.  I wonder if they saw a big drop off of more casual players (like me) and decided to address it - works for me! I have 1 character at 30 and one at 20, haven't done a single raid and probably played a fraction of the hours you have .... draw your own conclusions

E2A just got my bonus so will buy the season pass thing now


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 8, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Fucking stupid auto-rifle exotic, I'm not buying that.



Machine gun this week 

A good one though.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 8, 2015)

Nah...7000 more points in the crucible for kills and I get juju 

(then I can get back to PvE)


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 8, 2015)

I got the Iron Banner hand cannon on Monday, it's a beast


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 12, 2015)

A week to go until the new content is here. Looks pretty good so far!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> No Raid in the DLC. What are your thoughts on that.
> 
> I'm still back playing this, mainly PvP, and enjoying it. The people I were doing VoG with have all quit, so I haven't really done Crota, and am stuck on lvl 31. The new DLC allows people that don't do raids reach max level, so it sounds great to me!



Mixed, some of us really like the idea, others are doing a wait and see me I'm a little disappointed. Not convinced the replacement will be that great and enjoy the structure and organisation of doing a raid.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 24, 2015)

Well, this dlc has really got me back into it, way better than Crota. Loving all the new enemies, weapons, the changes to armour upgrading (thank fuck!) and a bit more humour ... the question is, what do all you hardcore grinders and raiders reckon? If you like it too then perhaps they finally got the balance right? 

Certainly my boy (3 characters, two at 30, one at 31 soon to be 33) likes it a lot too and I (one character at 31, one at 25 that I might actually start upgrading now, never played a raid and only about 20 PvP matches) am particularly enjoying the new horde/firefight mode thing (whatever its called!) so I'd be really interested to hear what mwgdrwg and Kid_Eternity reckon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 24, 2015)

I've played a little bit, and like what I've seen so far.

The crucible maps are fun. It's refreshing to see something different,  that old European village is a great map. I just played my first game in the horde mode the other night, it was fun. I like using that legendary sidearm that you get too, Vestian Dynasty I think it's called, looks like a Star Trek phaser and has fun pewpewpew sounds.

I also managed to just buy a full set of gear which all had 36 light, which got me to 32 without even doing anything (glad I had kept all those crucible marks).

The only problem is that I haven't had much time to play it more because of real life duties


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

It's a better dlc than Crota and they've sorted the loot drops generally, far better now. Found PoE actually quite fun after early skepticism!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 14, 2015)

Xur is selling Gjallarhorn.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 20, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Xur is selling Gjallarhorn.



Yeah, I bought it 

Apparently it's getting a de-buff next DLC. Still, fun to be had until then. Actually, I finally started playing through as a Titan and then I think that will be me done - I'll be really surprised if I bother with the next DLC. I just don't have the free time to do all the grinding/raids/PoE etc tc. It's fun to knock around still, but not to spend another £40 on it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2015)

Not bothering with the new dlc, just haven't the time and after they've decided to not bring the huge majority of weapons I like over its not high on my gaming priorities...


----------

